# Pokemon GO on rooted device



## Virdoo (Jul 15, 2017)

hi,

i'm planning to root and instal custom rom (cyanogen 14 probably) on my LG G3. Is there any way to play Pokmon GO on cyanogen?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 15, 2017)

No. What you're asking is impossible because The Pokémon Company and Niantic wanted to prevent people from using root access to hack the game.
Besides, Pokémon Go is dead.


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 15, 2017)

Your comment makes no sense at all... First there was a way to do it, i'm unsure if it still works, second how the f*** then hackers are playing if there is no way to play with rooted phone? I mean, they need to root their phone first to play with cheats. And third what do you mean with POGO is dead? It's not like this is the most playable mobile phone game + Niantic is holding a lot of events this summer...


----------



## antiswirl (Jul 15, 2017)

sks316 said:


> No. What you're asking is impossible because The Pokémon Company and Niantic wanted to prevent people from using root access to hack the game.
> Besides, Pokémon Go is dead.


Wrong.
You can use Magisk to root your device and still be able to play, also works for other Nintendo games.

Edit: CyanogenMod is dead, LineageOS is the one to go.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 15, 2017)

Virdoo said:


> Your comment makes no sense at all... First there was a way to do it, i'm unsure if it still works, second how the f*** then hackers are playing if there is no way to play with rooted phone? I mean, they need to root their phone first to play with cheats. And third what do you mean with POGO is dead? It's not like this is the most playable mobile phone game + Niantic is holding a lot of events this summer...


1. If there is, I've never heard of it. Usually things that big are on my Twitter timeline or something. It may not still work, however.
2. A majority of them use Android and modified APKs of the game.
3. It's a joke.


----------



## izy (Jul 15, 2017)

sks316 said:


> 1. If there is, I've never heard of it. Usually things that big are on my Twitter timeline or something. It may not still work, however.
> 2. A majority of them use Android and modified APKs of the game.
> 3. It's a joke.



Using Twitter for exploits and bypassing root

Gee Gee


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 15, 2017)

squee666 said:


> Using Twitter for exploits and bypassing root
> 
> Gee Gee


Well, smealum delivers 3DS exploits to my Twitter home page.


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 15, 2017)

Alright, we're going heavily off topic. Please stay stick to the topic.


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 15, 2017)

Works on my rooted s5


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 15, 2017)

Do you have custom rom and how did you fix it?


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 15, 2017)

Virdoo said:


> Do you have custom rom and how did you fix it?


Stock rom. The only thing I had to do was turn off USB debugging.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I am running android 4.4.4

Don't know if that matters


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 15, 2017)

Dk... rooting without Custom rom doesn't seems like a solution for me


----------



## izy (Jul 15, 2017)

Pokemon Go works on my  rooted S6 on Nougat with Magisk installed
it worked on my older rooted devices before aswell without any bypass aswell


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 15, 2017)

squee666 said:


> Pokemon Go works on my  rooted S6 on Nougat with Magisk installed
> it worked on my older rooted devices before aswell without any bypass aswell


Were they galaxy too?


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 15, 2017)

can you please explain me step by step how did you did it?


squee666 said:


> Pokemon Go works on my rooted S6 on Nougat with Magisk installed
> it worked on my older rooted devices before aswell without any bypass aswell


----------



## fedehda (Jul 15, 2017)

Well, you can use Magisk. It hides to the app that you are rooted and it has something called SafetyNet for those apps that don't let you use them on a rooted device. 

I know because I've tried it yesterday. The only thing that it bothered me was the fact that it was running slower than before. But I don't know why.


----------



## MichiS97 (Jul 15, 2017)

If you have Cyanogenmod 14, which is now LineageOS you can just disable root in the settings before opening the game and then re-enable it after you're done playing. Absolutely no problem, that's how I use banking apps.


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 15, 2017)

MichiS97 said:


> If you have Cyanogenmod 14, which is now LineageOS you can just disable root in the settings before opening the game and then re-enable it after you're done playing. Absolutely no problem, that's how I use banking apps.



Wow this seems interesting. Can you give me more details how to disable it so I don't have look around.


----------



## Sanoblue (Jul 15, 2017)

Don't listen to the idiots. Yes u can. Using rooted lgg3 d851 with custom ROM and root. On nugget and can play go no problem

Using pixel ROM from XDA. Latest magisk. And results are pogo good to go. Can even still GPS spoof


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 15, 2017)

Feel free to post your instructions here. I do not need GPS spoofing. Just custom rom so my phone can handle more easily this game


----------



## MichiS97 (Jul 15, 2017)

Virdoo said:


> Wow this seems interesting. Can you give me more details how to disable it so I don't have look around.


Settings - > Developer Settings - > Root Access - > Disabled


----------



## THYPLEX (Jul 15, 2017)

antiswirl said:


> Wrong.
> You can use Magisk to root your device and still be able to play, also works for other Nintendo games.
> 
> Edit: CyanogenMod is dead, LineageOS is the one to go.


How can i install lineage OS on my Asus zenfone laser 2?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 15, 2017)

It used to work with magisk, but it seems they patched it


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 15, 2017)

Does Niantic patch all these modifications?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 15, 2017)

When Pokémon Go orginally started blocking root devices, that was my cue to stop playing. It was never that good of a game, and I wasn't aware people still played it.


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 15, 2017)

Lacius said:


> When Pokémon Go orginally started blocking root devices, that was my cue to stop playing. It was never that good of a game, and I wasn't aware people still played it.



Pokemon Go seems to be holding really well since they are hosting real life event next weekend and a lot of new things in following weeks and months


----------



## antiswirl (Jul 15, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> It used to work with magisk, but it seems they patched it


You can enable "core mode" in Magisk

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



THYPLEX said:


> How can i install lineage OS on my Asus zenfone laser 2?


checkout xda developers


----------



## Lacius (Jul 15, 2017)

Virdoo said:


> Pokemon Go seems to be holding really well since they are hosting real life event next weekend and a lot of new things in following weeks and months


The daily active users dropped from nearly 29 million to 5 million (as of April), so regardless of how you feel about Pokémon Go, it's definitely not "holding really well."


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

First of, it depends on the phone and OS you'll be using. Some roms have a root hiding feature by default, while others don't. Then, if you're going to use one that doesn't have one, you'll need to see if it is compatible with Magisk.
I'm using Magisk with stock rom on a Galaxy S5. Because it is a Samsung, I had to enable the core only option in Magisk due to Samsung using KNOX, I believe.
You don't need to select it in Magisk hide, since Magisk passes the SafetyNet test, but you will have to enable it to certain apps or games.
The only problem I have is that sometimes when rebooting the phone it disables core only mode for some reason, and I have to enable it and reboot again. I'm sure there's a fix for this, but I never remember to search for it when I have time.


----------



## Soraiko (Jul 15, 2017)

i have a Motorola Moto X Play with Viper OS (7.1.2) and Magisk....works perfectly


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 15, 2017)

CM 14.... CM is dead mate; you should consider Lineage OS instead.

On the other Hand, you can use Magisk Hide to to hide ROOT from P:GO

EDIT: 

I am using a Nexus 6 with a slightly older Nightly of LOS. I no longer use Magisk, because I have no need for it. 
But I do know it works, for a fact. It's extremely simple to setup as well.


----------

